# bathroom HELP



## maxx (Apr 20, 2011)

help and info..bathroom remodel for the floor.. i have old 1/2 plywood so i installed 5/8 lp tophotch 450 osb to the floor over the 1/2 would that be ok?and would like to install schluter underlayment ditra 5m ontop of the lp so i can install some stone tile would this setup be ok?and could i put the schluter under the tub?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Stone tile on the floor requires a very rigid substructure. More so then ceramic tile. I have no idea what, "5/8 lp tophotch 450" is. The 1/2" ply is inadequate as a subfloor. Whether you can put stone down depends on the joist system size, spacing and span, as well as the proper subfloor setup.
To make your posts more readable it would help if you traditional English and not a texting format.
Ron


----------



## maxx (Apr 20, 2011)

sorry about the format,new the chatrooms.the "5/8 lp tophotch is a osb plywood.so what do you think about it all..just looking for some input


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

maxx said:


> sorry about the format,new the chatrooms.the "5/8 lp tophotch is a osb plywood.so what do you think about it all..just looking for some input


Do you mean 5/8" LP Top *Notch* OSB?
Ron


----------



## maxx (Apr 20, 2011)

yes i do.


----------



## maxx (Apr 20, 2011)

would that floor setup be ok to install??


----------



## maxx (Apr 20, 2011)

any help


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We need the joist span--joist size---species ---and spacing---The OSB was a poor choice for natural stone---Not very strong---The Amazing John Bridge Forums Deflect-O-Lator  

Get back with useful data--Mike---


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

maxx said:


> any help


It would help if you answered the questions asked of you. I asked you about the floors substructure on 4/23. 
Still no response except, "any help" .
This dialogue doesn't work in a vacuum.
Ron


----------



## maxx (Apr 20, 2011)

floor is 2*10's 16"on center with 1/2 plywood then 5/8 lp tophotch 450 osb on the top of it all


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

maxx said:


> floor is 2*10's 16"on center with 1/2 plywood then 5/8 lp tophotch 450 osb on the top of it all


How far do the 2x10's span, unsupported under the floor?
Ron


----------



## maxx (Apr 20, 2011)

span is 10 feet and they sit on steel i-beem's one on each end that's are 5"by8"


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

maxx said:


> span is 10 feet and they sit on steel i-beem's one on each end that's are 5"by8"


Check a deflection table with the components you have and see if it's up to the task of a stone floor. The John Bridges forum might have one.
Ron


----------



## maxx (Apr 20, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> Check a deflection table with the components you have and see if it's up to the task of a stone floor. The John Bridges forum might have one.
> Ron


 thanks but i don't know what to do with that i did look at it :laughing: but let me tell you i have no clue what to look for


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

maxx said:


> thanks but i don't know what to do with that i did look at it :laughing: but let me tell you i have no clue what to look for


Without knowing your deflection rate, you're just guessing. It could be an expensive lesson if you guess incorrectly.
Ron


----------



## maxx (Apr 20, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> Without knowing your deflection rate, you're just guessing. It could be an expensive lesson if you guess incorrectly.
> Ron


 thanks looks like i will take a guess and go from there, you think i could put the schluter under the tub then tub on top of that?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

maxx said:


> thanks looks like i will take a guess and go from there, you think i could put the schluter under the tub then tub on top of that?


I don't know what would be accomplished with a "schluter" under the tub. 
I know of no Schluter product that will compensate for an inadequate structure.
Ron


----------



## maxx (Apr 20, 2011)

For joists that are SYP or Douglas Fir, in good condition, 10 inches tall, 1.5 inches wide, 16 inches on center, and 10 feet long between supports, the deflection calculated is 0.118 inches.
This translates to a deflection of L / 1020.
Since the maximum deflection for tile is L / 360, and for natural stone is L / 720, your floor is rated for Ceramic tile or Natural stone, Congratulations.."inadequate structure" is no more.now for the "schluter" under the tub that was in hopes of never getting water under tub to sub-floor just in cass anything went bad(this is going to be my boy's masterbath)right now he is 4 never know what kid's can do


----------

